# Finally done! ROLLFAST 1936



## supper15fiets (Jul 19, 2009)

Afther 3 years of gathering parts , the right parts, it is finally done,
it was a long time coming things where not around the corner ofcourse,
the first plan was to do a Hawthorne zep out of it and found a zep light, then in the mean time i was tinking about the colors, i saw some very nice bikes on ebay....looked many times at scoot his website from buzzbomb bicycles.
The badge i had was SAMSCO, really nice badge but i didn't get the job done to restore the badge, so i found a real nice rollfast badge and the bike is a rollfast when it was born...So Rollfast it would be...anyway found all the right parts for it even the 1 year big-seat-stem-nut, at the time i bought it , it was lost in the postoffice, but the found it afther a month.
And so on with the parts, so okay the bike is almost done, i try to make the light working and the rearlight both do not work, also i bought a few months ago some tankscrews and now there lost, so i am waiting on new ones, the horn button i also have but not installed because those screws where in the same place of the tankscrews...the chainguard is also done but not installed and the grips are also on there way!
Making it originele as possible that was my goal and i focus on the originele one of Scott mcCaskey ( Harvard) and the one from Marc pfisterer, in the end Marc's bike won, but the color of Scott was not getting out of my head, so i choose the Color of Scott, and beter then this it ain't going to be because Scott send me his originele headlight for a color match, so this color is 1 on 1 like the originele!
So now are things coming together,  the " SPORT MOTOBIKE DE LUXE Model No.K-24F" was complete to rebuild, in the mean time i decide to restore the decals, because there where not avaible at the time i made them with illustrator, greg and scott help me out with some pictures and measurings.
Daniel Venturi (bicyclebones) helped me out with a originel drawing of the lightning .
The painting was done by a friend of mine and whe did it together, and whe build the paint up like back in the days, so first the blue, then the scallops and pinstripes and decals, the only thing was recommanded was a clearcoat  for protection.
the pinstipping i didt by hand .
Things to do, a year ago i bought a realy NOS set of trusrods, but they where 
a bit to short, so the originele's where going to be plated, but in a rush i took the wrong one's from ebay, so these are very nice plated but don't fit, the old one's are now at the plate shop.
The big headlight is almost done but i am not getting it to work yet, i have to figure out how the switch is working, it most be simple!
also the rear delta light is not working on a full battery.
the handlebarstem is tempory.
So yes almost Done,just a few things, an afther this project i am going to start with my Huffman National.
So many thanks to Scott mcCaskey, Greg and Daniel for helping me out!
enjoy the pictures!


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 19, 2009)

looks awesome I wish some of my bikes looked like that


----------



## supper15fiets (Jul 19, 2009)

*..and some more...*


----------



## supper15fiets (Jul 19, 2009)

*...and some more..*


----------



## wazza (Jul 19, 2009)

very nice bike,


----------



## akikuro (Jul 19, 2009)

*Sweet*

Great job Ronald! Decal work looks super clean and the pinstriping is razor sharp!


----------



## Monark52 (Jul 19, 2009)

That thing is awesome! What a great job. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow that's a nice headlight, where did ya ever find that?!!


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)

Beautiful bike...very nice job, now move it to the other forum


----------



## supper15fiets (Jul 20, 2009)

Oldbikes said:


> Wow that's a nice headlight, where did ya ever find that?!!




 o yes...and many thanks to Alan for this headlight!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful bike! Lots of time, energy and money in that one. I'm sure a labor of love. pm sent in regards to decals. Thanks


----------



## char56 (Jul 23, 2009)

beautiful! Lovely job! Really like the colour


----------



## mastronaut (Jul 23, 2009)

That came out beautifully!


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 23, 2009)

sweet.   here's my 36 rollfast


----------



## supper15fiets (Jul 24, 2009)

redline1968 said:


> sweet.   here's my 36 rollfast






also very nice and complete! you've got the right chainguard, i have the one with the ribs, also correct but not sure for wich year 1936 or 1937, are you leaving you bike this way or are you going to restore it...


----------



## Frank-elginfan (Jul 24, 2009)

*???????*

What kind of paint and color you use on the stand & fender braces????
Very nice job...


----------



## supper15fiets (Jul 24, 2009)

Frank-elginfan said:


> What kind of paint and color you use on the stand & fender braces????
> Very nice job...




hi,
that is a sinc-coat (spraycan) that's the closest way to get to cadmiumplate, 
spray it in thin layers from a large distance so you get some picks, then do the same afther an hour with matt clearcoat spray..but if you living in the states that i recommend cadmiumplate because that's originele....


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks, i will restore it down the line.  for now it will have to wait. i really like the decals you made it really gives it the final touch.  have an extra set to sell?

mark


----------



## Frank-elginfan (Jul 27, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the tips I will do that,,Thanks.


----------



## Classicriders (Jul 27, 2009)

The decals Ronald used can be purchased at www.classicbicyclenews.com.  He and I worked together to make these as accurate as possible, right down to exact measurements and gold flake.  It is very rewarding to see them on a restored beauty like this, great work Ronald!!

C.R.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 31, 2009)

*Amazing!!!*

I have to say Ronald you have a lot more respect for our Vintage Bikes here in the USA that a lot of us people here do!!!

I know personally that you had to fight for every piece I have lost a few battles on ebay to you in the past...:o

You are a top notch collector to me....

So what does...Klutsack Mean???:eek:


----------



## supper15fiets (Aug 1, 2009)

Aeropsycho said:


> I have to say Ronald you have a lot more respect for our Vintage Bikes here in the USA that a lot of us people here do!!!
> 
> I know personally that you had to fight for every piece I have lost a few battles on ebay to you in the past...:o
> 
> ...





hahahahahaa....thanks Jamie, well sometimes i wish i was living over there to get the pieces,but then again here are these bikes ten times more special, they don't believe there that old....most people say...hee there that guy with his own made bicycles.....and when i say that these bicycle are prewar then there eyes poppin' out :eek:
i didn't know that you lose from me at ebay, mostly i lose
well i love this bike and it drives great, it feels really like a motorcycle from the thirties.
My good friend has painted the bike for free, i didt all the masking work...
i don't hope someone called you "klutsack" because that means @ssH0le (pardon!) but you have to write it like this "KLOOTZAK", anyway nothing to do with bicycles, but thanks again for you comment!


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 1, 2009)

supper15fiets said:


> o yes...and many thanks to Alan for this headlight!!!




I am looking for one of these lights as well, but with decent original chrome...anybody gots???


----------

